# Need help with my Steiner 420



## Zack J (Sep 26, 2020)

How’s it going all! New here! Recently got a Steiner 420 with a kubota WG600-B motor. The machine has 2,801 hours.. I’m having issues when the machine is under load. It idles fine & strong! But once I start going it starts to bog out. Has anyone had any issues like this? Trying to trouble shoot some ideas & get it running better before the winter! 

thanks, Zack.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Zack, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your fuel filter may be plugged. Have you checked the air intake for obstruction?


----------



## Zack J (Sep 26, 2020)

BigT said:


> Howdy Zack, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Your fuel filter may be plugged. Have you checked the air intake for obstruction?


Thank you! I’ve been looking at different forums on here & it’s a lot of great information! I checked the air filter & it was recently replaced! So I cleaned it out a little.. the fuel filter doesn’t look to bad! But I’m going to replace that today and see what happens.. the machine runs great! Just once you try driving up a hill or any weight added to it, it bogs down when I throttle it forward.. I will try the fuel filter & get back to you with the results!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Does that machine have a throttle LEVER, or a throttle PEDAL???


----------



## mjknoper (Oct 31, 2021)

Zach
Have you had any success with this issue? I'm going through the same thing with the same-ish hours on mine.


----------

